# WGN - Wagners Holding Company



## System (27 November 2017)

Wagners is a diversified Australian construction materials provider focused on the production and sale of construction materials and is an innovative producer of new generation building materials through its Composite Fibre Technologies (CFT) and Earth Friendly Concrete (EFC) businesses.

It is anticipated that WGN will list on the ASX during December 2017.

https://www.wagner.com.au


----------



## bigdog (19 March 2019)

Motley Fool reports
https://au.finance.yahoo.com/news/wagners-share-price-crashes-20-002654375.html

*Wagners share price crashes 20% lower due to Boral dispute*
James Mickleboro
Motley Fool 19 March 2019

The *Wagners Holding Company Ltd* (ASX: WGN) share price has been the worst performer on the All Ordinaries by some distance on Tuesday.

In morning trade the construction materials provider’s shares crashed as much as 20% lower to $2.61.

At the time of writing they have recovered a touch but are still down over 14% to $2.80.

*Why is the Wagners share price crashing lower?*
Boral Limited (ASX: BLD)." After the market closed on Monday Wagners announced the suspension of a supply agreement with one of its major customers,

Wagners has a cement supply agreement with Boral, whereby the latter is required to purchase a minimum volume of cement from the company on an annual basis at a determined price.

Boral is entitled to issue a notice to Wagners if it supplies a bona fide offer from a third party supplier of cement which is supported by market pricing evidence showing that it will charge a price lower than the current agreement.

In this event, Wagners can reduce the price of the cement products supplied to Boral to the price in the notice or suspend supply of cement products for a period of up to six months.

According to yesterday’s update, Boral has issued a pricing notice to the company which “purports to refer to market pricing evidence in the form of an unsigned offer from a long established supplier of cement within South East Queensland, offering a price significantly lower than that currently charged.”

Wagners has commenced a formal process disputing the validity of the pricing notice “on the basis it has concerns regarding the bona fide nature of the market pricing evidence provided and therefore the contractual basis upon which the notice has been issued.”

As a result, it has made an election under the cement supply agreement to suspend the supply of cement products to Boral, pending resolution, or determination by the courts, of the dispute regarding the validity of the pricing notice.

Management has warned that the potential impact of the pricing notice to the company’s revenue in the event of a six-month suspension is around $20 million.

It decided it was in the best interest of shareholders to challenge the notice due to the potential long term impact it will have on the company and the cement industry throughout Queensland and NSW.

*Should you buy the dip?*
I would suggest investors stay clear of Wagners until this issue is resolved. Given that Boral’s quote is from a long established supplier of cement within South East Queensland, I suspect it will be legitimate and could be a sign that competition is intensifying in the sector.


----------



## sptrawler (25 September 2021)

May well be worth putting them on the watchlist, with the quarantine complex and now the drone manufacturing facility. Both would be Government contracts I would think.








						Celebration and trepidation as Boeing announces Queensland drone deal
					

Wellcamp Airport at Toowoomba is set to house an assembly plant for combat drones to be used by Australian and foreign forces, but the cost remains classified.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## divs4ever (25 September 2021)

careful  

 check thoroughly  what is owned by the ASX listed company  and what is controlled be the private company  , the airport is NOT part of the ASX listed  company  ,  now the concrete  part might benefit from the construction  efforts  but will it have anything to do with the completed projects 

 DYOR

i hold WGN


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 September 2021)

the intricacies of corporate structuring:

1. In response to a number of enquiries and media articles that have been published regarding the construction and operation of a *regional quarantine facility *at Wellcamp and as announced by the Queensland Government on 26 August 2021.


> _It would appear that there has been some confusion as to the relevant parties involved with the Facility. The Facility will be developed under a joint agreement between the Queensland Government and Wagner Corporation Pty Ltd (an entity owned by the Wagner family) and not the Company. Wagner Corporation Pty Ltd is the owner of the Wellcamp Airport and surrounding Wellcamp Business Park, being the proposed location for the Facility. The Company has no interest in Wagner Corporation Pty Ltd or direct involvement with the development of the Facility. _




2.  In response to an announcement made by the Wagner family and Boeing today regarding the establishment of a *Boeing assembly facility* for the Boeing Airpower Teaming System at the Wellcamp Aerospace and Defence Precinct.


> _The Facility will be developed as a partnership between the Queensland Government and Boeing, with the selected location for the Facility being at the Wellcamp Aerospace and Defence Precinct, owned and developed by Wagner Corporation Pty Ltd (an entity owned by the Wagner family). This precinct neighbours the Wellcamp Business Park, from which Wagners’ Composite Fibre Technologies manufacturing facility operates. The Company otherwise has no interest in Wagner Corporation Pty Ltd or direct involvement with the development or operation of the Facility. _




_The Company would hope to be one of a number of suppliers of construction materials and services for the [quarantine]  Facility however this would not have a material impact. The Company will otherwise have no involvement in the development or ongoing operation of the Facility.  

With innovation and sustainability a key focus for the precinct and development of the Facility, the Company sees this as a great opportunity to showcase its innovative and sustainable building materials as a materials supplier for the [Boeing assembly] project. While the development of the Facility could require the supply of substantial volumes of Wagners’ Earth Friendly Concrete and other material supply, this will not have a material impact on earnings in FY22.  _


----------



## sptrawler (25 September 2021)

How convoluted can these deals get?
How many times can the name Wagner be used in a paragraph and not be related?


----------



## divs4ever (26 September 2021)

Wagners
					

Wagners was founded by brothers John, Denis, Neill, Joe and their father Henry to continue a long held family tradition in concrete, quarry, and transport enterprises.Business commenced in Toowoomba in 1989, the family focused on creating a sustainable business that built strong relationships...




					www.wagner.com.au
				




 please note is what is missing ( and has made the media headlines elsewhere )


----------



## sptrawler (24 April 2022)

Looks like the Queensland funded holiday camp is up and running, thankfully they funded it with State funds. 











						'It will continue to be used': Plan to send COVID-positive cruise passengers to Wellcamp
					

The Queensland opposition is criticising a suggestion by the Attorney-General that the Wellcamp quarantine facility could be used for COVID-positive cruise ship passengers.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## divs4ever (24 April 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Looks like the Queensland funded holiday camp is up and running, thankfully they funded it with State funds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i am sure such a use  will encourage extra tourists into Queensland  , you can come to Queensland  and have a 14 day rest in barely adequate accommodation  , instead of shopping  ,skiing , snorkeling  in Suva and Vanuatu including those tiring poolside parties, 

 maybe the state politicians  should all stay there for a month  to test the quality of food supplied to Wellcamp ( can't have the tourists dying from food allergies and contaminated food )  and we can recoup some Comcar costs by renting them out to Uber for the month


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 August 2022)

on the wagon; off the wagon





• Market conditions impacting business: 
– Increased shipping costs
– Increased raw materials cost 
– Fuel price increases 
– Labour shortage 
– Supply chain reliability 

• The FY22 results were in line with expectations 
• Revised price increases now implemented to maintain margins 
• Improved performance forecast for FY23

_- tough biz. _


----------

